# Bodyshops



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a few stone chips, bits and bobs needing sprayed on my mkv golf gti but dont have a clue where to start. I've used both the VW and Audi bodyshops but tbh not happy with the results. Cost isnt really an issue I want the best results possible. Anyone able to recommend anything? Im just outside Glasgow and wouldnt mind travelling as long as its not over like 50 miles or so.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hi Ryan, i'm an assessor with Protek Bathgate, there was a lovely gentleman from Glasgow came all the way out to see us in West Lothian with his MX-5, I believe he found us through here.

Couple of threads...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=223115&highlight=protek

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=219238&highlight=protek

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=241481&highlight=protek

Any questions fire away.


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Ryan, i was the same as you as my front end was full of stone chips and i needed a few other bits needing done as well and i took my car to Protek in Bathgate. I cannot fault the work that was done and you could never tell my car has had work done on it. Im sure any of the guys from this forum who have seen my car recently would agree that the work done on my car was first class. Their chief tea boy (Gally) frequents this forum and i think it would be worthwhile giving him a pm to discuss what your needing done 
cheers baz


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

ps im not on commission:lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ginger bottles?

I actually have a write up of the work carried out to Baz's car coming soon.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Yep Protek is where you want to go.. infact its the only place you can go all the rest are imitation painters


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Willie Muldoon
Abercorn Coachworks, 
Abercorn Street, 
Paisley 0141 842 1700


There are a few on here have used him.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies guys. Will def have a look.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Like I said Ryan don't hesitate to PM me, might save you popping over for a quote if you're quite a bit away.

Cheers
Kev


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Another :thumb: for Kev and the guys at Protek. Had the bonnet of my Mrs Lexus RX400 repaired there after a huge wheelybin skelped it in high winds. The quality of the paintwork was outstanding and sensible money.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Dean, hope things are well.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Dont want to start yet another thread about bodyshops! 
I'm thinking on a full respray. car is currently painted in cellulose, so I don't know if waterbased will sit on it, or whether it'll need bar coat or back to metal. By the look of proteks website, they mostly do repair and smaller jobs?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

We take on anything Shug. We've just finished restoration on a Porsche 933 cabrio. 

Also an SL65 Amg full respray. That's just 2 off the top of my head. 

Don't hesitate to fire me a Pm with some pics Shug and i'll let you know what I think.


----------



## AGray (Nov 14, 2006)

Glad I found this thread, I'm looking for a top quality body shop to do some work on my car so I'll be in contact soon Gally


----------

